# Lite-On DVDRW Driver Issue



## tylerbonline

Hello, 

About a week ago I started randomly having this issue. I discovered while trying to burn a CD that my drive (LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1H) was not responding. So, when I investigated the problem I discovered this:






I've right clicked the drive in Device Manager (as seen above) and attempted to "Update drivers", but this changes nothing. I am almost certain it is not a hardware issue because I removed and inserted a different DVD optical storage unit and received the same message. 

I also have attempted to update the firmware (via liteonit.com), but whenever I try and run the .exe file a Windows box pops up that it cannot find a LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1H on my computer (even thought that's the exact model showing up in Device Manager). 

I have tried multiple fixes (found online), but none seem to solve the issue. Any help at all will be greatly appreciated.

Thank You,
Tyler


----------



## tremmor

Off hand what i would do. 
Delete the drive in device manager and reboot.
its a start. 

It should not be a problem with burn.
Other would be try retail software. free or Nero Ultra.
its a start. 

Maybe an exchange is needed.  just another thought. 
ive never seen this problem before.  could happen if new though.


----------



## johnb35

If you right click on that drive and click on properties, what is the error code you get?  Have you tried uninstalling the device, rebooting and see if windows reinstalls it correctly?  How about deleting the upper and lower filters in the registry?


----------



## FairDoos

Try Click me

Also take your CD Drive out and see if it has a model number sticker on the drive itself

If no luck contact LiteOn customer Support


----------



## tylerbonline

*tremmor*, I have tried all of those and none seem to work. Whenever I delete it and reboot...Windows just pops back up the same error. I have also tried using my Roxia burning software, but to no avail. It is at least 4 years old. So, I doubt that's the issue.

*johnb35*, this is the error message/code I receive:

"Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)"

I have tried uninstalling and rebooting, but apparently the drivers are corrupted in a way that it's all Windows finds. And, I have already removed the upper & lower filters too.

*FairDoos*, that link sends me here:
http://tinyurl.com/2ws3xuj

The next step I was going to take was remove the drive (again) and check to see if there is a model sticker. So, I'll go from there...

Thank you all for the suggestions.


----------



## Deviousmind

Firstly if its not recognized by bios at startup the drive has failed
Secondly you may have a failing power supply. CD/DVD drives don't require a lot of power, but the devices that do (like your motherboard and hard drive) will often get first priority from the power supply but i doubt it in your case
OR
Download , http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/files/file/8-cdgone/ 
right click on the downloaded file and choose Extract All, then double-click on cdgone.reg Say "Yes" to the merge question and then reboot. See if the drives have returned. You may have to re-install CD burning applications, since they're the ones that tinker with the filter setting in the registry that caused the drives to disappear. 
__________________


----------



## sho95

Sound like you got a bad connection. Have you tried switching cables?


----------

